# How long can you go overdue with the tetanus vaccination.



## Tezzy (6 July 2011)

Hi everyone, I have been away looking after my dad in Scotland. I have had my son looking after the horses for me, but their booster was due on the 27 June. I called the vet to cancel the appointment as I couldn't leave my dad, which they did. I made the appointment for tomorrow & this takes it to just over a week late. I called the vet to ask ask if it could be put off till next week as my sister cannot get to stay with my dad. I asked the secretary to ask the vet if it could be put off again till Monday & she was not very helpful at all. She was very sharp & said they need to be started all over again. I ask to speak to a vet & that I am still trying to get back for tomorrow but if this is right, then I will have to start all over again with the injections as they should of been done last week. She said the vet will try to call me sometime today but will say that I need to start over again. 

Can anyone tell me if they have gone over the date at all.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## seoirse (6 July 2011)

Sorry - didnt read this properly, I was thinking of flu, which has to be within 365 days of the last booster, but tetanus is only every couple of years, but is usually included with flu. I always have mine done for flu as well but if you are talking about tetanus only then I don't think its as strict, but it will depend on your vets I suppose.


----------



## Tezzy (6 July 2011)

seoirse said:



			It has to be on the day of expiry written on the card or before, one day over and the course will have to start form the beginning again sadly.
		
Click to expand...

It never rains unless it pours lol

Thank you for helping. Looks like I have to start all over again


----------



## hollyandivy123 (6 July 2011)

ok do you compete? are you planing to sell ?

if you don't compete then you only have to have the tetnus every two years, flu is every year, also you will not effect the immunity if you just have the jab tomorrow. 

if you do compete then that is another ball game


----------



## Derfette (6 July 2011)

Was it just a tetanus vaccination or a flu and tet combined? I asked my vet the same thing a while ago and was told that it is ok for the tetanus to go over by a few days but if you have the flu jab too, that one has to be done on or before the date of the previous one. If it goes over by even a day, the whole course would have to be started again.


----------



## seoirse (6 July 2011)

if you look on this the dosing interval for tet once the first 2 jabs have been done is 1-2 years. Not very precise!

http://www.rvc.ac.uk/supervets/documents/equine/vaccinations.pdf


----------



## Tezzy (6 July 2011)

Derfette said:



			Was it just a tetanus vaccination or a flu and tet combined
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was both. It is a week overdue now. I have just heard from my sister & she is coming over at tea time. So I will be able to get back home for tomorrow for the vet. Looks like I will have to start all over again.

ok do you compete? are you planing to sell ?

No, they are not even broke in for riding. I am looking for new homes for a couple of them but not just yet, I have a few things to sort out.

Thank you all for helping x


----------



## NicoleS_007 (6 July 2011)

If its the tet and flu combined then yup you will have to start from scratch. When i bought my mare she hadnt been vaccinated since she was a foal so 2/3yrs overdue!! She got first injection, then another 5 weeks later and another 6 months later (so next month for her).


----------



## Miss L Toe (6 July 2011)

If the horse has to compete where the vaccination s are essential then they must be on the dot, otherwise you have three months grace.
if you are going to sell them it will not affect the sale one way or the other.


----------



## Racergirl (6 July 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			If the horse has to compete where the vaccination s are essential then they must be on the dot, otherwise you have three months grace.
if you are going to sell them it will not affect the sale one way or the other.
		
Click to expand...

It wont affect a sale - but further down the line, if they decide they want to pony club or whatever they want to do with the horse where they will get checked - no matter how many years ago the vaccinations were missed, the card (and therefore the horse) wont be covered (which is silly - cos it doesnt stop working at midnight on the final date!!) and they will at best have to start again....

oh - and it might affect your insurance too - we had a client the other week have her insurance company refuse to pay out becuse her vaccinations had lapsed...


----------



## Tezzy (7 July 2011)

Great news everyone  they had their booster today.

The vet didn't call back yesterday & I called the vets at 8.30am this morning & asked to speak to the vet, he came on & asked if they compete & I said, no. He said it wasn't a problem & could have their booster.

I thanked God & did a little dance. I called the farrier for their hooves to be trimmed & he said he could call at 11am today as he had two cancellations. I managed to get back to Nottingham at 8am & I had the farrier trimming the last horse at 11am & the vet walked through the gate. It was worked out perfect. 

Thank you all for replying. I am so pleased that they are all safe & I can have a good nights sleep


----------

